# Allergies??



## dollydaydream (Aug 10, 2010)

Wilson is 4 years old and has never liked dried food recently he keeps itching and biting I took him to the vet who gave me antibiotics, hibiscrub, and said not to use frontline use advocal he had sores on his tummy and willy antibiotics cleared sores up but he is still not happy biting and scratching I have been feeding him bakers casserole meals which he loves but after reading reviews it seems this food is not good, can anyone recommend anything else I can give him as I don't like to see my little man looking so sad thank you and I wondered if the food was making him worse


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear he is so itchy. The food you are using mostly likely isn't helping the situation. There's so much food about that it can definitely be a minefield. I know I'm always reading food reviews. I haven't any experience with itchy dogs but others here do and may be able to help out. My advice would be to try to seek out a better quality food. You can find lots of comparisons including price on this website:

http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk

Try to look for something as natural as possible. I'm about to move to a complete raw food (Nutriment) which is actually working out more economical than the existing good quality dry food my two are on (Barking Heads). Don't get me wrong Barking Heads has been amazing and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it but I'm just learning more about a natural diet and what's best for dogs in terms of healthy system, teeth, bones, coat, behaviour and have decided raw is for us. 

Anyway check out that website. Look for 4-5 stars or the best quality you can afford. Some other wet foods people like are NatureDiet (I've tried this too - use it at the minute - dogs love it), Lily's kitchen, and I think some of the brands like Acana/Orijen do wet too (though don't quote me on it). 

Good luck.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think your dog would benefit preferably from a raw diet but atleast grain free if you wish to stick to kibble.
I've just changed to raw and it's great and much easier than I thought! I use Natural Instinct but there are others as Ruth says, Nutriment, raw to go etc.
Also I would use coconut oil in his food for a while, it's really good for skin and coat.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> I think your dog would benefit preferably from a raw diet but atleast grain free if you wish to stick to kibble.
> I've just changed to raw and it's great and much easier than I thought! I use Natural Instinct but there are others as Ruth says, Nutriment, raw to go etc.
> Also I would use coconut oil in his food for a while, it's really good for skin and coat.


You just reminded me, I forgot to mention my trusty coconut oil! I definitely second this recommendation!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

As well as changing to a raw diet as already described you may also want to try giving antihistimines to give some short term relief. They only work for about 25 % of dogs but you never know your luck.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> As well as changing to a raw diet as already described you may also want to try giving antihistimines to give some short term relief. They only work for about 25 % of dogs but you never know your luck.


Hi stranger! You lost??


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Hi stranger! You lost??


Just keeping an eye on you all


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Colin, the moderators moderator


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Colin, the moderators moderator


Some one has to Karen


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Some one has to Karen


Work is obviously boring/ quiet!


----------

